# Show Checklist



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

· Hoof Polish
· Hooflex
· Vetrolin Bath
· Vetrolin Shine
· Vetrolin Liniment
· Bucket For Washing
· Sponge For Body
· Sponge For Face
· Sponge For Dock
· Water Bucket
· Hay Net
· Extra Hay
· Water in a Jug
· Fly Spray 
· Loop De Loos
· Hay String
· Vet Wrap
· Wrapping Cotton
· DMSO
· Fruison
· Wound Spray
· Neosporin
· Tongue Depressors
· Laytex Gloves
· Vetrolin Detangler
· Braiding Bands
· Braiding Kit
· Clippers
· Braiding Belt 
o Pulling Comb
o Spacer
o Quic Braid
o Clips
· Helmet 
· Leather Stadium and Dressage Gloves
· Pink Cross Country Gloves
· Velvet Helmet
· Hair Bands
· Hair Nets
· Shipping Wraps
· Sleazy
· Sleazy Hood
· Tail Bag
· Stable Blanket 
· Fleece Blanket
· Rain Sheet
· Leather Halter
· Nylon Halter
· Lead Ropes
· Field Boots
· White Pants
· White Polo
· Pink Polo
· Cross Country Vest
· Paddock Boots 
· Half Chaps
· Wellies
· Warm Up Suit(to cover clothes)
· Carhart Jacket
· Sweat Pants
· Hat
· Horse Treats
· Cooler with Food
· Dad’s Human First Aid Kit
· Medical Arm Band
· Cross Country Watch
· Muck Bucket
· Pitch Fork
· Shovel
· Extra Shavings 
· Shorts 
· Tank Top
· Sun Screen
· Wipes
· Germ-X
· Soap 
· My Glasses
· Stuff to put contacts back in 
· Hair Brush
· Hair Spray


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

you look pretty darn good to me! i can't think of anyhting else!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha! I tend to overpak!


----------



## Greys Park Lodge (May 26, 2009)

better to over pack than under pack, i always say!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

True that!


----------

